
Latest rumor of gravitational waves is probably true this time - drjesusphd
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2076754-latest-rumour-of-gravitational-waves-is-probably-true-this-time/
======
drjesusphd
Press conference tomorrow. Here's hoping!

